# Empty Folder won't delete



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last week I received the summer update. I turned off the left column, tuned back on Groups. When I saw the network pending, I did a power cycle. The TiVo normally records late night shows and the occasional prime time program. I also only watch live TV on this TiVo and cleanup programs transferred to another TiVo in the morning. I use the HDUI. Nothing has changed in 10 months since I moved.

I forgot my housekeeping yesterday so I had folders this morning. After doing my normal transfer, I used the Clear button to delete the folder and its contents. I have done this many times. I cleaned out the Deleted Items folder.

I now have a folder The Tonight Show Staring Jimmy Fallon [0] Wed 12/31

Right arrow gives me "This group is now empty" screen. I can see the problem from my other TiVo. I have not done a reboot yet because tonight it may fix itself. I have been to TiVo.com's support forums and not found this problem.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This morning I had one program with just a green dot and a duplicate within the folder that had a [1] and the correct date. I did the following:
1. transferred the program [1] from the folder to my other TiVo
2. deleted single green dot program
3. turned off groups

Folder disappeared and everything looks normal.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Last week I received the summer update. I turned off the left column, tuned back on Groups. When I saw the network pending, I did a power cycle. The TiVo normally records late night shows and the occasional prime time program. I also only watch live TV on this TiVo and cleanup programs transferred to another TiVo in the morning. I use the HDUI. Nothing has changed in 10 months since I moved.
> 
> I forgot my housekeeping yesterday so I had folders this morning. After doing my normal transfer, I used the Clear button to delete the folder and its contents. I have done this many times. I cleaned out the Deleted Items folder.
> 
> ...


were you able to remove the folder? I'm currently experiencing this same problem.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I had an issue where I couldn't delete a show displaying a file size of 350GB from the recently deleted folder no matter what I tried and ended up having to transfer all my other recordings to another TiVo then do a Clear & Delete Everything nuke. It worked.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

KMTTG can often take care of problem items visible that won't delete, or will delete, but not permanently, or you think are deleted, but are secretly still there.

I don't know how I ever lived with TiVo, without KMTTG.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I think the 20.4.4 update addresses this issue.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> I think the 20.4.4 update addresses this issue.


It's supposed to. The only way to know that it deals with invisible recordings in RD (but visible to KMTTG) that keep the space they use locked from re-use, is to use KMTTG to verify TiVo actually resolved this. They don't always fix things with the first update they claim does. I hope they did. I'm just saying best to verify, than to just take TiVo's word for it. If still happening, use KMTTG, until fixed. I speak from experience, of course.


----------



## eaadams (Apr 25, 2000)

KMTTG does not show my deleted one pass empty folders. Help. Cant get rid of these stupid empty folders.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try rebooting. My Sister had one like this on her TiVo and a reboot took care of it.


----------

